# Google Earth



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm trying to use Google Earth to zoom in on some campgrounds. I've been able to zoom in pretty clearly while looking up residential addresses but for some reason I'm having trouble zooming in on National parks, campgrounds etc.
After I type in the place, it zooms in but everything is blurry. 
I've even read the user guide.







Has anyone else experienced this problem or know what I'm doing wrong?

I'd appreciate some help and/or feedback! 
Thanks!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Its hit and miss really.

Not all areas are clearly defined on the free version of Google Earth.

Since I haven't opted for the premium version, I can not speak to that end.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like Mgonzo said, not all of the country is photo'd to high resolution.

Tim


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Google Earth and MS Terraserver are wonderful tools but as stated before the image quality is hit or miss. The areas that won't zoom in /turn blurry are of a low pixel resolution. When the image goes from ok to blurry you have reached the pixel size of the original image. Google is actively buying satellite and aerial imagery all over the world so the image catalog behind Google Earth gets better over time.

Map Guy


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

With many of these birds-eye view sites (Google Earth, Google Maps, Yahoo Maps, etc) they use satellite images supplemented with aircraft surveys. Aircraft surveys are done in the urban areas. Thus, you'll run into big differences in availablity of higher resolution images.

Another reason is that the fee-for-service satellite photo companies make more money by focusing on the more urban areas.

Here's what Google Earth has to say about it "Google Earth combines data of different resolutions to offer a seamless viewing experience, and some locations may look a bit blurry. We offer high resolution imagery (greater than 1-meter per pixel which provides an aerial view of approximately 1500 feet) for thousands of cities and more are on the way."

Ed


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I guess I have been lucky all the camping grounds that I have zoomed have been ok. I have a lot of fun with Google Earth and while looking at a city next to us (Sutter,CA) I can see a commercial aircraft flying and the shadow in the field below


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

goneflyfishin said:


> I'm trying to use Google Earth to zoom in on some campgrounds. I've been able to zoom in pretty clearly while looking up residential addresses but for some reason I'm having trouble zooming in on National parks, campgrounds etc.
> After I type in the place, it zooms in but everything is blurry.
> I've even read the user guide.
> 
> ...


CamperAndy might know........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Its hit and miss really.
> 
> Not all areas are clearly defined on the free version of Google Earth.
> 
> Since I haven't opted for the premium version, I can not speak to that end.


You get the same images in the paid version...


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Google Earth just isn't very good... yet. The best is still the TerraServer which contains the latest USGS photos. Even in the depths of the forest there are fairly clear photos. Might I suggest using ExpertGPS to access them. I think it is the best software for viewing the photos and establishing waypoints for all the key points of interest. I have 7 rivers plotted in Montana with every fishing access site, campground, PITO (put-in, take-out) and much more. If you look at the link for the Zion rally this summer, you'll see that I used ExpertGPS to give a lat/lon and an aerial photo using ExpertGPS. You can get a fully functional, trial version at www.expertgps.com. The single user version is only about $59.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I use www.zillow.com and Yahoo maps. I had too much trouble with google earth. I use them to "fly" along the routes I'm looking to drive to get an idea of how much urban traffic I may encounter. I also use it to check the areas around campgrounds to see what they don't tell you. Like the waste treatment plant across the street, or the campground is at the end of LAX's runways. Things like that.


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

Great information!

I knew I could count on you all! Thanks!!


----------

